# IMS vs VST



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Evening all

As the title says - whats your preference and why?

Also - is the difference between these 2 and standard baskets that come with mid range machines night and day or more subtle?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Any differences in the cup are subtle to non-existent. VSTs are marked for plus or minus one gram to the stated size - e.g. 18grm basket can be dosed 17 - 19grm. IMS have greater range. B662TH26M basket is rated 14-18grms. VSTs require more attention to prep and, as a consequence, can be more challenging to use.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

If they listed as compitition baskets - does the look change in the cup ie more crema?

From the above there seems little point in using them?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Crema is created by carbon dioxide released during extraction mixed with coffee oils and some fines. It's not an indicator of how good the coffee is. Try tasting it on its own. Fresh roasted beans contain more carbon dioxide which dissipates as beans age leading to less crema.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

NewboyUK said:


> If they listed as compitition baskets - does the look change in the cup ie more crema?
> 
> From the above there seems little point in using them?


 Fairly certain they've been shown to increase EY compared to stock baskets. The whole idea of them is precision, the geometry, size and number of holes is strictly regulated. There's very little difference between IMS and VST.

Crema isn't something to be concerned about.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@NewboyUK - what are those? are they the offspring of VST and IMS or have you got the names completely wrong?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @NewboyUK - what are those? are they the offspring of VST and IMS or have you got the names completely wrong?
> 
> 
> View attachment 59595


 My bad. Mind was elsewhere.

Its the hybrid of the 2 been down a dark alley lol


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

NewboyUK said:


> Its the hybrid of the 2 been down a dark alley lol


 😂😂😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣👍👍👍👍

my thoughts exactly!


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

I bought the IMS 20g ridgeless baristapro basket (regular finish) and tbh it looks very similar to my OME Rocket triple basket to the naked eye. But it does seem to allow you to grind finer without choking and less channeling.

A few downsides I found:

1) there are so many version (IMS alone had standard, competitions, B&E labs, baristpro, nanotech coating, regular coating - some arent even on their own website) I had to find specific model numbers to make sure I was buying the correct one I wanted

2) I use a magnetic funnel ring on top of the basket when grinding direct into the PF from my Mignon XL and the IMS basket doesnt hold the magnets as well as the Rocket OEM (not sure if thats down to a more rounded rim or different metals)

3) As its rimless it sometimes sticks in the grouphead when removing the PF. Not seeing that since I changed to a cafelat silicone gasket. If I ad the choice again I would stick with ridged (but could not even find such a version)

I also bought the IMS showerscreen (B&E labs nanotech as was £22 on amazon). I thought it wasn't going to be much difference as inspecting it side by side with the rocket oem the design is very similar. The IMS (other than the different coating) does seem to have a fine mesh and a few more holes in the centre. Strangely though with the rocket oem I found the water drops were mostly coming from the middle (where it doesnt have many holes) and a lot less from around the edges and the IMS has a very even flow all over so I was pleasantly surprised.

Do either make a difference to the taste - not that I have been able to tell. But certainly improves the operation of the machine imho which can only be a good thing right?


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

One big difference between stock baskets and IMS/VST is the ability to clean easily so the holes do not become blocked over time resulting in poor flow as with OEM baskets.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If you own a La Marzocco machine, then there is zero difference, their stock baskets are made by VST. Do note the LM stock baskets are the lowest rung of VST's line, they don't get the precision coatings or measurements. I run LM stock baskets in my Gaggia, and I love the coffee that comes out. On the shower screen front, I use a clone IMS screen as I prefer it to the real IMS one I have on a shelf.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> VSTs are marked for plus or minus one gram to the stated size - e.g. 18grm basket can be dosed 17 - 19grm. IMS have greater range.


 I have often seen the claim that "IMS baskets have a greater range than VST" because VST give a 3 gram range (X +- one gram), while IMS give a 5 gram range (X +- two grams). Common sense is that any basket has a set volume that doesn't change, so how can there be a difference in the rage that can be used in either brand? Am I missing anything?

(Personally I find that the dose range is merely a recommendation and varies greatly by type of bean, roast and grind. I have used 18g in my 15g IMS basket, where the same coffee and dose just got lost in my IMS 18g basket).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not missing anything. VSTs are less forgiving than other types of baskets including IMS. Once you've tamed a VST basket, it's OK from there.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

If you're chasing high extraction % then VST probably has the edge over IMS, but they are fussier, require a good grinder and careful prep. Great for fresh, modern roasts, but occasionally I fancy an Italian cafe/bar style espresso (Kimbo / Illy etc) - I throw in a stock 16g Faema because VST doesn't work as well. 'Horses-for-courses'.


----------



## Pasturemaster (Jun 15, 2021)

Gilly said:


> One big difference between stock baskets and IMS/VST is the ability to clean easily so the holes do not become blocked over time resulting in poor flow as with OEM baskets.


 How?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Pasturemaster said:


> How?


 They have a coating which makes it easy to remove stuff from the surface of the basket. I've had stock baskets with blocked holes after repeated flushes and scrubbings, but my VST made baskets remain clear with just a rinse.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

allikat said:


> They have a coating which makes it easy to remove stuff from the surface of the basket. I've had stock baskets with blocked holes after repeated flushes and scrubbings, but my VST made baskets remain clear with just a rinse.


 I have an IMS and cant say I have noticed it any easier to clean over the OEM Rocket basket I was using before. Mine does not have the IMS nanotech coating which may help with cleaning but a) I read it was easy to damage and with baskets in and out of portafilters, groupheads etc I thought it would be easily damaged, b) I never found it difficult to clean the oem basket but then I rinse mine after every use.


----------

